# 460 OPERATORS Manual



## PatMcD (Apr 5, 2011)

Please delete.
Duplicate post


----------



## farmertim (Dec 1, 2010)

Hi and welcome to the forum.
Perhaps one of our other contributors might be able to provide information that can help you find an owners manual for the 460, can you post a picture? We like to see pictures of the tractors.
Cheers,
:aussie:


----------

